# Well I'm Broke Now.......



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

but its okay because I got great seats to two Classics Series Concerts for my city's symphony.

#1 - Brahms Violin Concerto and Shostakovich Symphony 5

#2 - Ravel Piano Concerto/Faure Pavane/Debussy Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun AND La Mer


So I get some German/Soviet warhorses and some French Impressionism.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

Why? Does it cost $500 per ticket?

Even in NYC, you can get Carnegie Hall Concert for less than $25 a piece, and the best value (balcony front) will not cost over $100.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Sounds fantastic!


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

powerbooks said:


> Why? Does it cost $500 per ticket?
> 
> Even in NYC, you can get Carnegie Hall Concert for less than $25 a piece, and the best value (balcony front) will not cost over $100.


I'm on a public school teacher's salary.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

Olias said:


> I'm on a public school teacher's salary.


My point is: classical music is not more expensive than pop music. I can't believe they still charge 4150 for a Broadway show!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

Shostakovich Symphony no 5 is gross. I suggest you leave after the Brahms violin concerto.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Shostakovich Symphony no 5 is gross. I suggest you leave after the Brahms violin concerto.


As they say, one man's poison . . .


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Those are two great programs. Enjoy


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

powerbooks said:


> Why? Does it cost $500 per ticket?
> 
> Even in NYC, you can get Carnegie Hall Concert for less than $25 a piece, and the best value (balcony front) will not cost over $100.


I have seen Martha Argerich live for $10, but not from the best location. Anyway, only those locations were not occupied, so I had no choice.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

aleazk said:


> I have seen Martha Argerich live for $10, but not from the best location. Anyway, only those locations were not occupied, so I had no choice.


But it was well worth it, right?

I finally saw Ms. Argerich four years ago in San Fransisco, also doing ravel Piano Concerto!

Wondering who will play the piano and violin for this program locally? Would have been Julia Fischer....


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

powerbooks said:


> But it was well worth it, right?
> 
> I finally saw Ms. Argerich four years ago in San Fransisco, also doing ravel Piano Concerto!
> 
> Wondering who will play the piano and violin for this program locally? Would have been Julia Fischer....


Yes, of course. The program included the Schumann concerto and one of the Chopin concertos (I don't remember which of the two was, it was many years ago.)


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

powerbooks said:


> Wondering who will play the piano and violin for this program locally? Would have been Julia Fischer....


They had Julia Fischer last season and Hilary Hahn a few seasons ago. Both marvelous.

This time its Augustin Dumay for the Brahms VC and Pascal Roge for the Ravel PC. Not as pretty to look at as JF or HH but great to listen to.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Shostakovich Symphony no 5 is gross. I suggest you leave after the Brahms violin concerto.


No way. DSCH 5 is one of my absolute favorite compositions from the 20th century. I've performed it and done detailed score analysis on the work and studied the historical context. Its a masterpiece of art.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

Olias said:


> They had Julia Fischer last season and Hilary Hahn a few seasons ago. Both marvelous.
> 
> This time its Augustin Dumay for the Brahms VC and Pascal Roge for the Ravel PC. Not as pretty to look at as JF or HH but great to listen to.


You missed my humor point: JF is a violinist as well as a pianist. She did a "double date" concert issued on DVD: Saint-Saens VC no. 3, and Grieg's PC.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

powerbooks said:


> You missed my humor point: JF is a violinist as well as a pianist. She did a "double date" concert issued on DVD: Saint-Saens VC no. 3, and Grieg's PC.


Ah. Had I been more aware that would have been very amusing. :lol:


----------

